# Mitered door Kitchen - Alder stained



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am going to add this project here for my friends to see. I will also put it into my projects page.

This is officially the first time I have ever done a kitchen with mitered doors. Also, this customer requested full overlay but since we just do FF construction in our shop I reduced the FF to 1 1/4". We do have a planned equipment upgrade that will allow us to begin doing frameless cabinets for those customers who request it.

Enjoy:


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure why the pics are sideways. They are oriented correctly on my hard drive.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We are very happy with the way this project turned out. This was a smaller job, about 55 LF of custom cabinet. We have another larger project that wraps up in 2 weeks and it is same door style and even the same color but it features 170 LF of custom cabinet.

Our stain and lacquer technique is near perfected, our stain results are very clear and not blotchy at all. We do not use any purchased conditioner as we just mix our own conditioner in the shop, this saves us some cost and helps us be more efficient.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, not that it really matters, but I read a thread the other day about projects that were built with Baliegh machines. I personally could never afford Baliegh but to highlight the machines that built this project we have a small mixture of Powermatic, Steel City, Blum Minipress, Woodmaster, dynabrade, Quincy, Delta, Akeda/Porter Cable just to name a few. Since we did not build the doors, no shapers were used…


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh snap, I almost forgot our lowly little old Hitatchi slider 

Ritter might have helped also…


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jerry,

Looks awesome! I really like your finishes you're achieving.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks John,

I forgot to add in another important ingredient to the finishing schedule. The ingredient I must credit is my wife as she loves doing stain and lacquer finish work. 

She really loves doing the finish work believe it or not.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow Jerry! Excellent craftsmanship. That would make any home a stand out


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jerry,

You're finisher is definitely a keeper! Lol


----------



## boardmaker (Mar 8, 2011)

Jerry,
That is absolutely gorgeous! I have several questions. What technique's did you use to assemble the miters? That has always been a concern of mine. My next project, I think I'm going to build a sled for the table saw to spline the doors.

Also, I'd love to hear your finishing schedule. I just built a bookcase out of hard maple. It was a dye, stain, lac. finish. Was pretty intense for a noob. I had a pro come over and give me some advise. Turned out perfect.

I'd also love to hear your conditioner recipe.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks great. Until you get that EB machine, give me the parts, I'll do it for ya… (for a price) PM me and I can get you a lead on a couple of very affordable machines.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Joey,

How are things going in Austin? Hope things are busy for you. We are staying very busy and have a planned trip to IN coming up real soon. I really don't want to take the trip because we are sort of swamped with work at this time. I do think we will manage, one way or another.

I will need a decent EB coming up real soon so if you have a lead on one, let me know and maybe I could make the purchase. I will send you a pm later.

Boardmaker, I outsource our doors. I know the doors have a large dowel inside, similar to a Domino dowel. I would not want to build mitered doors myself and have been very happy every since we decided to outsource the door portion of our job.

My wife actually does most of the finish work herself. I am also decent at it but she tends to focus in that area because she loves doing it. She seems to get better on every job, if that is even possible. A while back I played around with mixing water and wood glue and found a simple solution that works for us. I use a white glue mixed with water at about 8 parts water, 2 parts glue. That is not exact, I am just estimating, we have it written down in the shop. The doors come sanded to 220. She might do minor touch up sanding, but mostly she just sprays on the conditioner, hour or so later she hand sands very lightly with I think 220 (not sure). Then she sprays on the stain, wipes it back. Then sand and sealer, then hand sand then lacquer. It is something like that anyhow.

We have been doing a lot of Alder lately. But I think our process would be successful on Maple also. We did do a maple job about 6 months ago that was stained and it turned out pretty good.

I sure hope this helps some. Jerry


----------

